# Male maid of honor dress???



## girlyboy9 (Apr 13, 2010)

So my friend of over 10 years is getting married and we have always been very close. She knows that I love to crossdress and act female also. I've been out with her numerous times and also often dress as a female when were hanging out with our mutual gf's(several of which are bridesmaids). Now she asked me if I would be her maid of honor along with her 5 bridesmaids...

She wants me to do everything a maid of honor does, including throwing the bachelorette party, helping her get dressed for the wedding, and wants me to look EXACTLY like the other bridesmaids(dress, hair, makeup, jewelry, shoes, everything) for the wedding/reception. I would love to do all this and I know shed love it too, but I'm nervous about looking weird or not passing as a girl and hurting her day...she promises me itll be fine and she wont care and she prefers me to match the bridesmaids...what do you all think?

P.S. Here's a few pics of me as a girl and a link to the bridesmaid dress


----------



## Chaeli (Apr 13, 2010)

I think you should do it! I'm very sure she has thought of all the possibilities as well as the fact she knows it would tickle you pink to be able to do something like that with her. I'm sure when your day comes, she will be on your own list of attendees.


----------



## girlyboy9 (Apr 13, 2010)

Lol I know she will be whenever I actually meet the man of my dreams(which will prob be never!). I would absolutely die to be a bride!


----------



## Darla (Apr 13, 2010)

haha can't you just go to David's Bridal and ask for a fitting? you don't have to commit or anything right?

hey good luck and its nice you have a friend who wants you in her wedding. do you know the rest of the brides maids and are friendly?


----------



## girlyboy9 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes of course I can go get fitted, and I know shell tell me I look amazing either way. I just want to make sure I look passable to everybody there and I dont cause any confusion at her wedding! She really really wants me to so I think I'm giong to, but I just worry a little...


----------



## BombDiggity (Apr 14, 2010)

I think you should do it, clearly she wants you to be a very special part of her wedding. I don't think by any means you'll stick out like a sore thumb or ruin her wedding in any way. I seriously doubt you being there will cause a stir at her wedding, you look totally passable as a female you have such a pretty face =) (By the way this may sound odd but you have gorgeous teeth lol)

Just take part in everything that the bride and the rest of her bridal party do, getting fitted for your dress getting your hair and make up done and etc. and just make sure you have a good time =)


----------



## girlyboy9 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! Lol I've heard that a few times about my teeth, I dont know why though because theyre really brown/yellow now and the poor things are shifting again! Oh well


----------



## loopymeg (Apr 14, 2010)

Do it! From the pictures, I'd said you could definitely pull it off - I reckon you'll look absolutely gorgeous. Honestly, if anybody tries to make a fuss then _they_ will probably be the ones hurting her day, not you.


----------



## Thugluvgrl187 (Apr 15, 2010)

You look like a girl! I say do it!


----------



## girlyboy9 (Apr 15, 2010)

I know I know but I'm nervous that Ill stick out because of my height and voice. I'm 5'10" and in heels I'll be over 6 feet! And my shoe size is 12 and my voice isnt very girly



. I think ppl would figure it out pretty quickly...


----------



## FemmeBoy (May 10, 2010)

Originally Posted by *girlyboy9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know I know but I'm nervous that Ill stick out because of my height and voice. I'm 5'10" and in heels I'll be over 6 feet! And my shoe size is 12 and my voice isnt very girly



. I think ppl would figure it out pretty quickly... Do it! Even if people did figure out you're not a real girl, who cares? If they don't like it, that's their problem, not yours! The bride wants you in her wedding party, that's all that matters!


----------



## divadoll (May 11, 2010)

It's her day. Let her have what she wants! You'll look better than some women in that dress. The bride and groom's family are ok with it?


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 11, 2010)

OK first of YOU ARE GORGEOUS. You can pass for a female any day. Trust me I worked in a night club for a very long time and often had to try and guess if women were really women for ladies night. Trust me. You'll pull it off. You're beautiful.


----------



## AudreyNola (May 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's her day. Let her have what she wants! You'll look better than some women in that dress. Agreed. If you're looking for confirmation that you're beautiful, you are. BTW I'm 5'10" too (huge feet and all), gotta work with what we've got. If you're taking the responsibilities you deserve the honor.


----------



## Angel.Marie76 (May 11, 2010)

You should SO do it!! :-D You look beautiful, and you should never give up a chance to let yourself be free if it is something you REALLY want to do!! Heck, I was offered the same thing about a year back, and I had to decline the offer because I wasn't really 'out' yet, and didn't need to rush the exposure curve to everyone else. Now though, I'm just waiting for the next chance.. he he

Have fun being beautiful and pampered for the day!


----------



## girlyboy9 (May 11, 2010)

Aww are you transitioning? That is awesome congrats! I've thought about it a lot before too but I'm very chicken...

Thanks all for the support! I just wish you all were coming to the wedding lol. I told her yes for now and were supposed to go and try on the bridesmaids dresses this weekend, eek nervous!!!


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 12, 2010)

When I get married there will be an open invite to everyone here on MUT. LOL. And you can come to mine... first I have to find someone dumb enough to marry me though. lol.


----------



## girlyboy9 (May 12, 2010)

Lol awesome I'm there! And to that person who asked me if the bride/grooms family approves, I'm not even sure they know so I hope so...thats one of the things i was worried about..


----------



## divadoll (May 12, 2010)

Originally Posted by *girlyboy9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol awesome I'm there! And to that person who asked me if the bride/grooms family approves, I'm not even sure they know so I hope so...thats one of the things i was worried about.. That's the only concern I would have. There's nothing like tension to wreck a beautiful day. I would ask her if her/his family are aware and ok with it. They may not deliberately try to embarrass you but a shocking response is also just as embarrassing. A wedding is a family affair. 
At my wedding, my DH's uncle decided to announce he had knocked up his GF and they were getting married a month from that day just before the start of the ceremony!!!


----------



## girlyboy9 (May 18, 2010)

Ok so to update everybody, we all went to try on the bridesmaids dresses over the weekend at David's bridal. It went amazing! None of the girls there seemed to notice at all that I was a boy, or at least that I could tell. I did pluck my eyebrows and had them do my makeup and hair before so that I could pass as well as possible though.

We all tried on the dresses together along with the bride in her dress, it was so much fun! The girls were very protective of me and helped me with my dress and even helped me shop for a strapless bra before we went(34B). I even got a size 6, there was no way I thought I'd fit into a 6 but the girl said a 6 would be perfect for me, I'm so happy and can't wait for the wedding now!!


----------



## Tawni (Oct 10, 2011)

I know it's been a while since the wedding but I would love to hear how the wedding went?  Do you have any pictures you could share?  I bet you looked amazing.  You look just beautiful in the pictures you provided.

All the best,

Tawni


----------



## paulie (May 17, 2012)

so how did it go i bet you looked great i wish i could do it but i could never look as good as you do.

regards Paulie


----------



## codyfever (May 22, 2012)

I also agree go &amp; make her day happy. Just be yourself. So what if you are 6 foot or have a size 12. You deserve to share her day in no matter what way she wants you there. Remember this it is your time to shine for the bride. People are gonna talk if not about you than about something they didn't care for at the event. Shine on my friend Shine on.


----------



## betty4 (May 16, 2013)

I like to be a sissy male maid all the time for a woman and for a man to and they can be kinky to you to


----------



## juliadsouza (May 17, 2013)

Hey you are so hot, any type of dress will suit you go ahead and congrats and all the best for new life...!!!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (May 17, 2013)

I'm sure you rocked it! now that the event has passed do you have pictures to share?


----------



## marliesee (May 17, 2013)

Oh god, you're looking awesome in everything!


----------



## marliesee (May 17, 2013)

I'm so jealous, you hot chick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Madeleymade (Mar 20, 2014)

Are you there? Where are those photos? I'm doing research on a book about young tg women. Fiction.


----------

